# New: SG Ikon Von Wolfstraum !!



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

:wild:Went to my very first SV style show today judged by Wilfried Scheld Kormeister at the New England Regional Show and Breed Survey in Buffalo, NY. Ikon got a great review and is now SG. He'll turn 2 years in 3 days. 
Can't express my thanks to everyone who helped this Novice to SV shows out along the way. "we get by with a little help from our Friends!"

Ikon did fantastic, especially with all the new stuff he had thrown at him in one day. This was his first time at a show, first time at a gathering of people and dogs (especially barking ones) Traveled 5 hours crated in the back of a strange truck for 1st time, Slept in a strange garage with strange dogs in a brand new crate. Heard Gunfire for 1st time. (all this after living with 2 bitches in heat for 3 weeks at home). Handled it all without a flinch and greeted all with happy if over exuberant hellos. 

Both Ikon and his sister I-Bengal were given SG ratings .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is indeed a gorgeous boy! Mom seemed to think so too!!!!

thanks for bringing him!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you both!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

That is perfect! I love hearing that!
Got a couple of Wl's being shown to the same judge this weekend.....hope to get proper ratings as well.
CONGRATS! SUPER!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It was a treat to show under Herr Scheld! He takes his time - even in the rain - to truly LOOK at the dog - and will talk to the exhibitor if he has comments or questions....he spent a good bit of time with me with breeding/pedigree discussions for Csabre and Bengal. And I saw him do the same with another exhibitor. His HGH talk was very interesting, and enlightening as to why he will place dogs the way he does as well.

I was super pleased at the results I got with all the dogs from my breeding! 3 Koer class 1's, all dogs SG1 - 2 that got koers and thus could go no higher....all my breedings! Ikon got a really terrific critique....as his front is more "correct" in angulation than most working line dogs. And his head...OMG his head! I am glad that Csabre is passing on that Xito Maineiche look - he is just a little Xito replica LOL LOL....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great news on the performance and rating!


----------

